# Microskop bei Lidl



## Testpilot (7. Dez. 2008)

Hi,
Lidl hat diese Woche ein Microskop im Angebot.
20X 400x Vergrößerung mit LCD Monitor, USB-Anschluss sowie SD-Kartenschacht.
Ich finde das Angebot garnicht so schlecht, vielleicht ist es ja genau das Richtige für den Einen oder Anderen Parasitenjäger hier.
Der nächste Befall kommt bestimmt :beeten


Ach ja, kostet so um die 120€


Gruß

Timo


----------



## koimen (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Microskop bei Lidl*

Hallo 

Ich habe meines vor einem Jahr bei Aldi gekauft.....für 99 Schweizerfranken,,,,etwas später hatten sie noch Ausverkauf damit gemacht für 59 Schweizerfranken.....grrrrr. Macht für meine Zwecke genügend genaue Bilder auch mit USB Kamera etc. Siehe mein Koiteichbau, Beitrag 40 und 49 ist mein Mikroskop im Einsatz.

 Bin zufrieden damit. Für max 2 mal im Jahr reicht mir das bei weitem. Bin ja nicht Fischtierarzt


----------

